# Excel 2010, every cell has a page break



## holymoly (Jun 21, 2003)

When doing a Page Break Preview, there a a page break for all cells, so the print option is set to print a page per cell.

Using Page Layout --> Remove Page Break (or alternatively Reset All Page Breaks) does not solve the issue.

One solution is to change the Size from 8.5 X 11 to 8.5 X 14, but I do not wish to print legal size.

A Google search, typically returned the Remove Page Break solution.


Any solutions?


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Is a print area set? Try going to the Page Layout tab and clearing the print area.


----------



## holymoly (Jun 21, 2003)

Thanks Wendy,

I tinkered around with the Clear print area and it cleared all the page breaks for all the cells 
and I can now print on letter size.


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Great, glad it worked. :up:


----------



## holymoly (Jun 21, 2003)

It did clear all the page breaks, but upon Print Preview or printing, all the page breaks reverted,

Back to the drawing board.


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Do you have more than one printer installed? If so, try switching to another printer and then look at it again. Does it still have the page breaks?


----------



## Garf13LD (Apr 17, 2012)

1. Page Layout > Breaks > Reset All Page Breaks
2. Clear all print areas
3. Check your margins
4. All else fails, upload the file.


----------



## holymoly (Jun 21, 2003)

I remember someone had a page break issue and resolved when in page setup, the print was set to fit page.

Checking my settings, it was to fit one page vertically and horizontally. Trying to uncheck the fit one page, returned an error.

Bizarre.


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

What error do you get? Have you tried changing to a different printer if you have one available?


----------



## holymoly (Jun 21, 2003)

Looks like its a printer issue, driver problem?

I did a preview in another printer, and the range displayed was correct.

Then I reverted to the preview with the problem printer, and the range stayed the same, no separate page for each cell in the range, or 3817 pages to print.

Strange


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Yep, that's my suspicion. I wouldn't be surprised if once you reboot, you're back to the same problem on the original printer. I'd try updating your drivers for the problem printer and printing to the alternate one in the meantime.


----------

